# Fly fishing in Blue Ridge Georgia..



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

My family bought some property on the Toccoa River up in North Georgia and after doing some research saw that the area is known for it's excellent trout fishing. I've done a lot of saltwater fly fishing but this stuff is a completely new ball game pretty much all around. I decided to hire a guide for a few days to learn about the area and techniques. I learned quickly that its all about finesse and is going to take a long time to master. I did find some, a few smaller fish on the river and some larger trout on some private water creeks that run into the Toccoa.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh yea! They behind every rock? Dry fly bite?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh man aren't you the lucky one! There is some great Trout fishing to be had all around there. If you have not done so sign on to NGTO it's right up your alley now :yes:!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

From what I read, the tailwater area which is the 7 mile stretch from the Blue Ridge Dam to Tenn is stocked with 75,000 trout a year. The river definitely has plenty of large rainbows and brown trout in it. Our neighbor has mounts of both species close to 30" caught in from of his property.


----------

